# e.l.f skin essentials



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2019)

_Maintain your skin's moisture with these *e.l.f* skin essentials!  Ideal for oily, dry or combination skin, the Hello Hydration Face Cream will maintain your skin balance while adding protection with skin-supporting peptides. To add some additional glow to your skin, add a few drops of the Nourishing Facial Oil to your moisturizer. 

_Hello Hydration Face Cream ($12), Nourishing Facial Oil ($10)


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 30, 2019)

I wonder if their oil is okay for any skin type.


----------

